
TypeScript 3.0 - gmac
http://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/release-notes/typescript-3-0.html
======
timdorr
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17645799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17645799)

------
matchbok
The future of javascript - decided. Any reasonably large JS project crumbles
under its own weight. TS fixes all this. So glad to see it move forward.

------
TekMol
These days, most people seem to be ok with having a compilation step in their
workflow.

I don't. I'm way more productive with a lighter stack.

I stick to plain Javascript. Sometimes I add a lightweight framework like Vue
that I can simply include.

Are there more of us out there?

~~~
bendavis381
So presumably you write all your non-web stuff in machine code? Compilers are
pretty common.

~~~
TekMol
Server side code is different as the server usually starts an interpreter that
compiles the file on-the-fly in case it changed since the last pageview.

~~~
matt_kantor
> the server usually starts an interpreter that compiles the file on-the-fly

You may already be aware of this, but you can set up the same workflow for
frontend development (if you have a compilation step). "Watch mode" seems to
be the popular nomenclature for this in the JavaScript community.

------
vick18
What is the most effective way to get into TypeScript for programmer with
pretty solid Java background? Are there any canonical books, educational OSS
projects or perhaps another references?

Thanks in advance!

~~~
mason55
Start with a project in vanilla JavaScript (try to write your code in an
idiomatic JavaScript style). Keep building on it until it gets difficult to
manage, then go add TypeScript to it.

If you're not a JavaScript developer then that exercise will help you
understand what a typical JavaScript project look like and where TypeScript
adds value. I think that, as a Java dev, if you just start by writing
TypeScript you're liable to write code that looks a lot like Java. Doing it
this way helps you see TypeScript as "JavaScript with Types" instead of "Java
in the browser"

~~~
mercer
I'll second this approach provided you have some 'downtime' to work it all
out. Things are much better now than when I started with TS, but it can still
be a lot to take on all at once.

Using TS from the start probably affects how you write your code, and it's
definitely easier and less daunting to be faces with a ton of 'problems to
fix'. But learning how to add TS to an existing project is a valuable skill to
have.

------
eecks
What's the best IDE to use with TypeScript on a macbook?

~~~
plexicle
VS Code is great.

But "best" is pretty subjective.

~~~
eecks
Agreed but VS Code has been mentioned a few times. I'll go with that one for
now.

------
lcfcjs2
I thought this was announced months ago.

~~~
peterkelly
Yep, it was. Not sure why it's appearing on the front page now.

------
bricss
Types Obsession Syndrome?

------
mej10
There is a typo in the first subheading: "Project Refrences"

------
beavis2
> This site uses cookies for analytics, personalized content and ads. By
> continuing to browse this site, you agree to this use.

